# [KERNEL] Boot impossible avec 2.6.8.1 (résolu)

## GNUTortue

Bonjour,

J'ai configuré un linux 2.6.8.1 avec la sauce gentoo (gentoo-dev-sources) en copiant la config de mon linux-gentoo-2.6.7-r14 mais le hic c'est qu'il ne retrouve plus mon HD S-ATA et donc ne boot plus. Est-ce que quelqu'un a eu la même chose ?

En faite pourquoi le numéro de version à cette fois ci 4 chiffres au lieu de 3 ?

----------

## sireyessire

c'est bizarre ton truc à 4 chiffres:

après un emerge sync:

```
 #etcat -v gentoo-dev-sources

[ Results for search key           : gentoo-dev-sources ]

[ Candidate applications found : 16 ]

 Only printing found installed programs.

*  sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources :

        [   ] 2.6.1-r2 (2.4.26-grsec-2.0)

        [   ] 2.6.3-r1 (2.4.26-grsec-2.0)

        [M~ ] 2.6.3-r2 (2.4.26-grsec-2.0)

        [M~ ] 2.6.4 (2.4.26-grsec-2.0)

        [M~ ] 2.6.4-r1 (2.4.26-grsec-2.0)

        [   ] 2.6.5 (2.4.26-grsec-2.0)

        [   ] 2.6.5-r1 (2.4.26-grsec-2.0)

        [   ] 2.6.7-r7 (2.4.26-grsec-2.0)

        [   ] 2.6.7-r8 (2.4.26-grsec-2.0)

        [   ] 2.6.7-r9 (2.4.26-grsec-2.0)

        [   ] 2.6.7-r10 (2.4.26-grsec-2.0)

        [   ] 2.6.7-r11 (2.4.26-grsec-2.0)

        [   ] 2.6.7-r12 (2.4.26-grsec-2.0)

        [   ] 2.6.7-r13 (2.4.26-grsec-2.0)

        [   ] 2.6.7-r14 (2.4.26-grsec-2.0)

        [   ] 2.6.8 (2.4.26-grsec-2.0)

```

il n'y a pas 4 chiffres.

sinon il faut aller voir dans la config kernel savoir s'il y a pas des options différentes pour ton S-ATA

faut aussi aller voir du côté de Kernel & Hardware (en anglais   :Wink:   ) 

sinon si tu récupères une config d'un noyau de version inférieure tu copies le .config dans le répertoire et tu fais un make oldconfig il te montreras ce qui change...

----------

## kernelsensei

si, ya bien un 2.6.8.1 qui corrige une bug Oopsant avec le NFS !

 *Quote:*   

> En faite pourquoi le numéro de version à cette fois ci 4 chiffres au lieu de 3 ?

  Ben le bug a été trouvé tout de suite apres la release et le patch ne change qu'UN pauvre caractere  :Very Happy:  (un ! dans un if() pour etre exact !)

Pour ton probleme avec le sata, apres avoir copié ton config, t'as quand meme verifié avec un menuconfig que tout y est ?

----------

## Niko

Salut !

Je suis aussi passé d'un noyau 2.6.7-r14 (gentoo-dev-sources) a un 2.6.8-rc1 (development-sources) pour tester le patch de spock pour depasser les 60Hz pour le framebuffer ( et ça marche ;p ) et du coup mes disques SATA sont passés de hde et hdg a sda et sdb.

Mon systeme est sur un IDE classique donc j'ai eu la surprise plus tard en essayant d'y acceder ... j'ai pourtant pas l'impression d'avoir changé d'options au niveau ATA/SATA/SCSI ( a vérifier ;p )

Tout ça pour dire que tu devrais peut etre essayer de booter sur /dev/sda, voilà    :Very Happy: 

++

----------

## zdra

sinon tu fais des liens de /dev/sda vers /dev/hda histoire de pas devoir retripatouiller le fstab  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *GNUTortue wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai configuré un linux 2.6.8.1 avec la sauce gentoo (gentoo-dev-sources) en copiant la config de mon linux-gentoo-2.6.7-r14 

 

Copier ne suffit pas dans ce cas-ci.

Il faut en plus faire un "make oldconfig" car certaines options ont été ajoutées/modifiées.

Notamment, le support IDE-SATA (BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA) est maintenant marqué comme "deprecated" au profit du  driver libata (qui utilise les périphériques scsi).

Ca m'a coincé aussi vu que j'avais plus de 16 partitions !  :Sad: 

@zdra : je ne suis pas très chaud pour l'histoire des liens ! 

A mon avis, c'est la porte ouverte sur la pagaille la plus complète ...

----------

## zdra

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> @zdra : je ne suis pas très chaud pour l'histoire des liens ! 
> 
> A mon avis, c'est la porte ouverte sur la pagaille la plus complète ...

 

T'as sans doutes raison  :Wink:  sinon moi le simple copiage du .config a fonctioné entre un 2.6.7 et un 2.6.8  :Smile: 

----------

## Beber

ca n'est pas du tout propre

make oldconfig sans copié le .config c'est tout aussi bon

----------

## Sleeper

 *GNUTortue wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En faite pourquoi le numéro de version à cette fois ci 4 chiffres au lieu de 3 ?

 

Ca fait partie du "nouveau modele de developpement", et c'etait clairement le moment de l'utiliser .....

----------

## zdra

 *Beber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> make oldconfig sans copié le .config c'est tout aussi bon

 

ça fait quoi un make oldconfig ??? ça récupere la config du kernel qui tourne actuellement ??

----------

## GNUTortue

 *Quote:*   

> ça fait quoi un make oldconfig ??? ça récupere la config du kernel qui tourne actuellement ??

 

yes et ça de montre aussi le nouvelle option qui n'était pas dans l'ancienne version

Pour le reste dans l'init ça m'affiche pas la détéction d'autre périphérique que hda...

sinon petit question pourkoi mon sata qui en "hde" et reconu par grub comme le disk hd0 et que le hda et reconnu dan grub comme hd1 ??

Bon je verrai ce week end a+ et merci beaucoup !

PS: bonne nouvelle je suis entré en 8e aujourd'hui et je commence mes première leçon d'anglais cette semaine !! lol

----------

## Beber

sata en hde, j'ai vu pareil partout

pour grub, c'est un peu bluffant ui :/

c'est quoi la 8ième ? ca correspond au CE1 en france ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Argian

 *GNUTortue wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ça fait quoi un make oldconfig ??? ça récupere la config du kernel qui tourne actuellement ?? 
> 
> yes et ça de montre aussi le nouvelle option qui n'était pas dans l'ancienne version
> 
> Pour le reste dans l'init ça m'affiche pas la détéction d'autre périphérique que hda...
> ...

 Et tu commences quand  le français?  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *GNUTortue wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: bonne nouvelle je suis entré en 8e aujourd'hui et je commence mes première leçon d'anglais cette semaine !! lol

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   comme ça on pourra t'envoyer direct sur des HOWTO en anglais et tu apprendras encore plus vite.

[OFF] Sinon pas pure curiosité intellectuelle, c'est quoi la 8ème en Suisse? pour nous donner une idée il faut qu'on sache : c'est à combien de l'examen qui vous permet d'entrer en université, c'est ta combientième année d'école obligatoire?

----------

## djerem

[OFF]

 *GNUTortue wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ça fait quoi un make oldconfig ??? ça récupere la config du kernel qui tourne actuellement ?? 
> 
> yes et ça de montre aussi le nouvelle option qui n'était pas dans l'ancienne version

 

Question un peu hors sujet, mais ça la récupère comment ? Parce que j'avais cru qu'il récupérait le .config ou le .config.old, mais bon si je supprime mon /usr/src/linux*, il va réussir à récupurer la configuration de mon kernel quand même ?

[/OFF]

----------

## Beber

oui

----------

## GNUTortue

<100%OFF>

 *Argian wrote:*   

> Et tu commences quand le français? Mr. Green

 

Vraiment désolé mais j'ai jamais été fort en français ( surtout au faute à la c** comme de "à" à la place de "a" etc...) Mais y'a des pire et en plus quand ils écrivent c'est tout à la "natel" (pour info je ne possède pas de « téléphone cellulaire » car j'en ai aucunement envie)

[quote"Beber"]c'est quoi la 8ième ? ca correspond au CE1 en france ? Laughing[/quote]

Acuna idea. Si ça peut t'aider j'ai 13 ans mais la majorité en on 14. 

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> Laughing Laughing Laughing comme ça on pourra t'envoyer direct sur des HOWTO en anglais et tu apprendras encore plus vite. 

 

En faite ça ne me dérangerai pas spéciallement si j'ai le temp  :Wink:  !

[quote"sireyessire"][OFF] Sinon pas pure curiosité intellectuelle, c'est quoi la 8ème en Suisse? pour nous donner une idée il faut qu'on sache : c'est à combien de l'examen qui vous permet d'entrer en université, c'est ta combientième année d'école obligatoire?[/quote]

tout et dans le nom ! La 8e est la 8e année scolaire obligatoire !

 il y'a 9 années obligatoires plus une 10e facultative (principallement pour les élève en difficulté)

En Suisse l'école obligatoire est découpée en 3 partits :

- Ecole primaire [de la 1e à la 5e], on apprende à lire et à écrire, les opération mathématique de base, et dès la 4e l'allemand oral (déjà depuis la 3e maintenant, je crois)

- La près secondaire [5-6e] ( sais pas si il y'a un vrai nom à ça, la 1er secondaire ou quelque chose comme ça) là arrive la géométrie, les mesures, l'allemand écrit l'histoire et tout ce tralala de façon plus "sérieuse" qu'en primaire. Elle permetra également de choisir notre orientation en secondaire dans les branche principalles ( Fr, All, Math) dans des niveaux d'études ( de "A" le plus haut à "C" + encore "préparatoire" pour les élèves en difficultés et/ou ne parlant pas français) et pour les branches secondaires une section ( [P]régymnasial, [M]oderne, [G]énéral )

qui et définit celon les niveau ( P : AAA ou avec max un "B" mais pas de "C"; M : BBA, BBB, BCB etc mais pas plus d'un "C" ou 2 "A" et 1 "C"; et ceux qui sont "moins bon" à l'école il finissent en G ou dans le pire des cas en "préparatoire").

Personnellement je suis en "P" avec "AAA" (oui je suis bien dans le niveau le plus élevé en français ! Y'a pas que l'hortographe qui compte vous savez ?  :Very Happy: )

Après ceux qui on été en P au moins en 8e & 9e peuvent aller au gymnase sans examen (si je ne me trompe l'uni c'est après le gymnase mais pour le passage je sais pas si y'a examen)

Pour les note elle vont de 6 à 1 et ont une précision au centième ( bien qu'elle nous soit présenté au 1/4 près) , ATTENTION c'est l'_inverse_ du systeme allemand car _ici_ 6 _est_ la meilleur note. 4 et le stricte suffisant si on a une moyenne inférieur à 4 dans l'une des branche principalles son niveau se verra baisser. au contraire si ellel super 5.25 on monte.

Bon pour résumé mon "état" j'ai 13 ans mais la majorité de ma classe en à 14. Je suis en 8e année obligatoire dans une école secondaire. Je suis en "A" en français, allemand et math (donc AAA) mais quand j'était arrivé à l'école secondaire (en 7e donc)  j'était en "ABA" (B en allemand) mais j'ai eu approximativement un 5.3 de moyenne d'allemand et je suis passé en A pour la 8e..... et la 9e aussi j'espère !  :Wink: 

Et du fait que je suis en AAA ( aussi en ABA ) je suis dans la section "P" comme prégymnasial.

A voir la longueur du text j'ai plutôt peur au niveau du nombres de fautes.......

</100%OFF>

----------

## sireyessire

merci pour ces précisions je me coucherai plus cultivé ce soir.

Pour les fautes d'orthographe, elles sont nombreuses mias bon avec le temps on se bonnifie .... ou pas  :Razz: 

----------

## dabear

Question bete pour compiler ta pas fai make dep && make modules_install

sinon c normal ke sa marche pas 

car la new commande etant make && make modules_install

je suis sur un 2.6.8-rc3 qui fonctionne très bien. J'utilise grub pour ma part j'ai le choix entre 6 noyaux dont 5 qui vont sur une partition test de noyaux  :Smile: 

[EDIT] Chez moi la commande make dep && make modules_install ne marchait pas du tout.Last edited by dabear on Tue Aug 17, 2004 5:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sireyessire

à la base la commande sous 2.4 était:

```
make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install
```

si tu la fais avec un 2.6 il va te dire qu'il n'y a plus besoin de faire de make dep et c'est tout mais il va te compiler ton noyau comme il faut.

là le problème est apparement dans la gestion du S-ATA

au fait GNUTortue, tu es allé voir du côté de http://bugzilla.kernel.org/ voir si un bug n'existe pas?

----------

## GNUTortue

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> au fait GNUTortue, tu es allé voir du côté de http://bugzilla.kernel.org/ voir si un bug n'existe pas?

 

Juste maintenant oui mais y'a pas de bug du S-ATA pour des version plus récente que le 2.6.6 apparament.

Mais je crois que j'ai trouvé, en cherchant des info sur ma carte mère ASUS P4P800 j'ai vu qu'elle utilisait un bidule du nom PROMISE et justement dans les nouvelle option y'a quelque chose pour ça mais faut que je le compille et que je reboot.

Sinon moi j'utilise :

```
make all && make modules_install && mv -v arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/2.6.8.1-gentoo
```

bon le kernel vient d'être compillé mais vais pas rebooter de suite, alors des nouvelles se trouveront + tard dans la balise <edit>

C++

<ante-edit> et zut je vien de compiller le gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8 et le 2.6.8-r1 et dans ma liste de MàJ......<ante-edit>

----------

## ghoti

 *GNUTortue wrote:*   

> en cherchant des info sur ma carte mère ASUS P4P800 j'ai vu qu'elle utilisait un bidule du nom PROMISE et justement dans les nouvelle option y'a quelque chose pour ça mais faut que je le compille et que je reboot.

 

Bon, déjà, tu aurais dû le dire tout de suite que c'était une p4p800 !

Ensuite, ton disque est branché sur quoi ? Le contrôleur ICH5 ou le contrôleur promise ?

Le bios est configuré pour booter sur le contrôleur promise ?

Et puis, enfin, le "nouveau bidule promise" (SCSI_SATA_SX4) dont tu parles n'a rien à voir avec ta carte mère.

En réalité, c'est le SCSI_SATA_PROMISE qu'il faut activer (correspond à "Promise Serial ATA TX2/TX4. support").

Mais ce n'est pas neuf !  :Wink: 

Note : si c'est le contrôleur ICH5 que tu utilises, c'est l'option SCSI_ATA_PIIX ("Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support").

Bien entendu, les deux peuvent être activés !  :Wink: 

Sache aussi que le contrôleur ICH5 est plus performant que le promise, donc si tu as le choix ...

----------

## GNUTortue

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Bon, déjà, tu aurais dû le dire tout de suite que c'était une p4p800 ! 

 

Oublier le plus important est apparament dans mes abitudes...

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Ensuite, ton disque est branché sur quoi ? Le contrôleur ICH5 ou le contrôleur promise ?
> 
> Le bios est configuré pour booter sur le contrôleur promise ?
> 
> Et puis, enfin, le "nouveau bidule promise" (SCSI_SATA_SX4) dont tu parles n'a rien à voir avec ta carte mère.
> ...

 

D'après ce qu'affiche l'INIT il est sur ICH5

Pour la conf du BIOS chez moi je peux pas choisir

Bon je vais re-re-recompiller le noyeau !

----------

## ghoti

 *GNUTortue wrote:*   

> Pour la conf du BIOS chez moi je peux pas choisir

 

Perso, j'ai une (ou plutôt deux  :Wink:  ) p4p800-e dlx mais elle est pratiquement identique à la p4p800.

En fait, il faut d'abord activer le contrôleur promise dans le BIOS (menu "Advanced"). 

A ce moment, tu auras un menu spécifique lors du boot.

Peux pas en dire plus vu que j'ai désactivé le promise pour l'instant  :Wink: 

----------

## GNUTortue

Bein non malheureusement ça boot toujours pas.....

----------

## Nemerid

J'avais le meme probleme. J'ai tout simplement supprimé les options dans la catégorie ATA et j'ai mis les drivers SATA dans la section SCSI concernée. N'oublie pas de compiler en dur et non en modules.

----------

## GNUTortue

petite question au sujet de ICH5, c'est normal que dans l'INIT ça m'affiche "not 100% native mode" ?? Sinon pour le moment je suis toujours en 2.4.7

----------

## kopp

moi j'ai une p4p800 SE , et je susi sous 2.6.8-gentoo

le truc est de rien mettre dans le section scsi

```
root@Carmilla kopp # grep -i sata /boot/config-2.6.8-gentoo

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set
```

mon disque est tjs reconnu en /dev/hde comme ca

il faut choisir l'option support for sata dans devices drivers -> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

parcequ'avec celui qui est en scsi il reconnait donc le disque en sda, et apres bonjour pour reconfig lilo 

j'espere que ca pourra t'aider

ah oui, j'ai donc aussi un ICH5 et ca me met le meme truc sur le non 100% native mode, mais bon ca marche et le disque fonctionne rapidement sans probleme donc je m'en contente

----------

## kopp

effacé : sorry si un modo pouvait effacer ca, j'ai eu un bug d'envoiLast edited by kopp on Sat Aug 21, 2004 10:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

effacéLast edited by kopp on Sat Aug 21, 2004 10:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

 *GNUTortue wrote:*   

> petite question au sujet de ICH5, c'est normal que dans l'INIT ça m'affiche "not 100% native mode" ??

 

Oui, ce message apparaît pour la plupart des chipsets.

Si je comprends bien les sources (suis pas un spécialiste du C...  :Wink:  ) cela signifie qu'à ce stade de l'initialisation, le noyau a bien déterminé que l'ICH5 fournissait une interface IDE mais qu'il n'est pas encore certain que le standard "PCI" soit totalement respecté, d'où la phrase "will probe IRQ later" qui à mon avis veut dire quelque-chose comme "suis pas certain des infos concernant l'IRQ et je vais faire des tests plus approfondis".

Si tu veux décortiquer les sources, c'est dans /usr/src/linux/drivers/ide/setup-pci.c  :Wink: 

Il y a notamment un commentaire intéressant :

```
/*

 * ide_setup_pci_device() looks at the primary/secondary interfaces

 * on a PCI IDE device and, if they are enabled, prepares the IDE driver

 * for use with them.  This generic code works for most PCI chipsets.

 *

 * One thing that is not standardized is the location of the

 * primary/secondary interface "enable/disable" bits.  For chipsets that

 * we "know" about, this information is in the ide_pci_device_t struct;

 * for all other chipsets, we just assume both interfaces are enabled.

 */
```

----------

## GNUTortue

Résolu merci !

----------

## J4nus

 *kopp wrote:*   

> moi j'ai une p4p800 SE , et je susi sous 2.6.8-gentoo
> 
> le truc est de rien mettre dans le section scsi
> 
> ```
> ...

 

je ne suis pas sûr que ca soit une excellente idée

 [ ]     Support for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata SATA driver)  

comme tu le vois, l'option est "deprecated", on risque d'ailleurs de la supprimer dans les versions à venir du 2.6; ignorer le message pour ne pas passer à l'autre drivers c'est repousser le problème à plus tard

----------

## GNUTortue

Je remarque un truc :

- J'arrive booter

mais :

- Impossible d'utiliser mon lecteur de carte

- mon graveur dvd à disparu.....

Donc hop "rm  kernel-2.6.8" et ==> 2.6.7

----------

